# little giant ladders?????



## lucyann (Nov 4, 2007)

I have seen ladders that are similar to the Little Giant Ladder systems and I was wondering what other brands are as sturdy as the Little Giant but cost less. We are in need of some new ladders, most of what we have are hand me downs or garage sale specials and with all the other equipment we have we are ashamed to say our ladder selection is way under par. I am really looking for some input that will help me get a GOOD ladder at a good price. Thanks!!


----------



## tyler101 (Oct 29, 2007)

You are probably thinking of these. http://www.gorillaladders.net/


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

The patent cam eoff last year, so we're likely to see quite a few knock offs... I saw the 20' version at Costco for $120... sold out fast!


----------



## lucyann (Nov 4, 2007)

*better deals now that the Patent is off????*

Gorilla was one of the other brands along with Black Rhino, Worlds Greatest, Werner and Costco. So, are these as good as the Little Giant?? Are they cheaper but less quality or, now that the patent is off are we getting others just as good for less:thumbsup:?? Wish I had seen those deals at Cosco.......thanks for the input


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

I looked at the ones at Costco but never bought it... and have also seen the Little Giants at the trade shows...

In terms of quality, I think the little giants squeaks out on top slightly... not so much in load rating or anything, as that's a certified spec... But what I found is that the little giants' knobs and mechanism seem to move easier and little things like that. Even the color is more appealing... :laughing: 

But I'm not sure it's $300+ worth of appeal :wink:


----------

